# eye envy or angel eyes?



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I would like opinions on which works the best. Eye envy or angel eyes. THANKS*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,

They both do different things. I actually use both of them. The angel eyes is ingested to help stop tear staining, it contains and antibiotic. I use that for a few weeks and it has worked well.

The Eye Envy helps lighten the stain that is already there, that is applied topically to the fur, there is a liquid solution that you saturate the fur with and a powder that you apply on top of it. It seems to be working too, the stains have changed from a darker shade to a pinkish shade.

Hope that helps 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I user Angel eyes with Beamer. His tear staining is really going away now.. Seems to work!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Lilly's Mom:

I'd try the Eye Envy first as it is the "milder" solution. If that doesn't work, then try the Angels Eyes.

I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thank you so much for the info. Since Lilly's is mild it looks like her eyes produce too many eye boogers. Any ideas as to what causes this? I will start with the eye envy I think. *


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Anything from allergies, to dyes in foods or treats, or minerals in water etc. Can cause the staining.

The only problem with the Eye Envy, is that you may be on an uphill battle until you figure out what is causing the staining, and remove that from the diet. A clear tear won't stain and doesn't need to be treated.

I had to use the Angel Eyes first to stop the red stains, and then switch her food to home-cooked and change her water to bottled water! lol shew!

And then, once the tears were clear, I started the Eye Envy to get rid of the stains that were left from the dogfood and tap water (I'm assuming)

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't have staining because Nico is a black brindle. However, we do get a lot of what my daughter calls "eye boogers." She cleans them out of his eyes and combs them out of his fur every day or so. Is this normal and is there anything we should be doing about it?


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I have used Angel Eye's for several months. It helps some. Annabelle is snow white all over except for her face. Under her eyes is black hair and the tips of her stash is black? She has pink mixed in her white hair whcih I think is from tear staining (Vet said red yeast caused the pinkishness). He gave me Malaseb pads to wash her face with, which he said would kill red yeast and eleminate the pinkish coloring. I can't tell the difference. I do all the things suggested by all you knowledgeable people but think it will be a life time battle. She's beautiful to me!! BUT, I would love to get rid of the pinkishness.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee gets eye boogers too. They seemed to have lessened lately though. He's finishing teething and that may be why. I've been using eye envy to keep the hair under his eyes less moist and it works well. He's actually fluffy there now!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eye boogers (great word to describe it, btw )... or gunk as I like to call it, are very common. My vet told me to clean them out everyday using wet cotton and then to comb it out of his hair, so your daughter is doing a great job with Nico!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it if it isn't bothering you. Gucci will get the clear tears or boogers and I just pick those out. I wonder if that will stop in the winter? There are so many allergens out right now in Virginia?

Unless it is really bad, and you suspect it is infected? I would just continue to clean with a damp cloth.

The stains drive me nutso though! LOL....they are just so apparent on the white fur.

Kara


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Sometimes excessive eye tearing is caused from an infection which can lead to clogged tear ducts. A problem with using a product with an antibiotic in it is that you can be masking an infection that could become a very serious one. I would recommend having your vet clear your baby of any possible eye infections before starting to use any products. Also you can have their tear ducts flushed. It has to be done under anesthesia so you can do it when they go in for a neuter or spay or dental cleaning of if any situation arises that they would need sedated for. It's really painless but they have to be very still to have it done. Red is caused from yeast and yeast grows because it is staying damp. Try putting a little corn starch in the corner to catch the tears until you get it all cleared up. It will ball up and just clean if off and apply more. But if you are using a product with an antibiotic in it make sure you let your vet know because if he does find an infection he may want you to wait a bit to start the eye antibiotic. Hope this helps...
~Brandy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is very helpful, Brandy! You are a gem 

I failed to mention, that I did take her to the vet and asked about the eye staining, she was checked for an infection, but he felt it was from dyes in foods.

At that point, I switched her from Pro Plan to Fromm's, gave her the Angel Eyes for 2 weeks (Vet said if I was hell-bent on trying it, to not give it for more that 2 weeks! I had already put some on order, so we did talk about the Tylan) and it cleared up.

She went months without stains until we went on vacation, and I think it was from a change in water, because when we got home, I switched her to bottled water, gave her the angel eyes for about 5 days...and it stopped.

I now just have pinkish stains left to contend with.

I think the Eye Envy powder is basically baking soda or corn starch w/ other ingredients to keep the area dry.

I'm going to give it a few more weeks to see if they lighten to white, and I'll either trim them back or take her to groomer and see what they can do.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm going to give it a few more weeks to see if they lighten to white, and I'll either trim them back or take her to groomer and see what they can do.
> 
> Kara


Hi Kara,

If you take Gucci to a groomer for her staining, just let them know if you want them to cut the hair or NOT cut the hair. Back when I was struggling with Lincoln's muzzle staining, I also consulted a groomer and her solution was just to shave it off! (Needless to say, we didn't go that route!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jane said:


> Hi Kara,
> 
> If you take Gucci to a groomer for her staining, just let them know if you want them to cut the hair or NOT cut the hair. Back when I was struggling with Lincoln's muzzle staining, I also consulted a groomer and her solution was just to shave it off! (Needless to say, we didn't go that route!)


Holy moly! Yikes!!!

LOL, I'll stick with doing it myself. I am hesitant to cut the hair, because last time I did, it seemed to bother her when it was growing out  It is finally longer now.

I would've RAN from that groomer too!

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i am at the end of a 30 gm bottle of angel eyes. what is the latest on how safe it is to continue? has anyone used continually? coco's eye's and face look so great, i hate to go back to what they were, but don't i want to harm her. judy


----------

